
Why More Immigrants Are An Answer to the Coming Boomer Entitlement Mess - ruchi
http://robertreich.org/post/509193412/why-more-immigrants-are-an-answer-to-the-coming-boomer
======
eplanit
I'm surprised to read such an absurdly simplistic idea from such a celebrated
"smart man". Note how he glosses over, entirely, any possible unintended (yet
certainly foreseeable) impacts on the economy, infrastructure, culture, and
societal stability -- somehow a slowly recovering (and still weak) economy
will make any concerns moot.

And, what kind of immigrants? Any? Really cheap labor forces that will drive
down wages? Mediocre talent? Maybe just anybody? If he wants to make a
proposal like this, he should elaborate a bit. It reads like a late night
"brain fart".

Overall, it sounds like he's all for anything to make _his_ generations'
retirement easy...too bad for the generations to follow.

------
melling
I thought reason we had a problem with social security was because we ignored
the underfunding problem for years. My entire life I've been hearing "don't
count on social security when you get older", and I'm no spring chicken.

